
Show HN: Editable, royalty-free SVG illustrations - vinrob92
https://gallery.manypixels.co
======
skilled
Thank you.

Also for those who don't know already, unDraw [1] offers a similar collection.

[1]: [https://undraw.co/](https://undraw.co/)

------
vortico
I don't see a license in the page, and "Use them in a commercial or non-
commercial way for your landing pages" unfortunately isn't enough to state the
extent for their copyright use.

SVG is a really cool format since you can easily change the colors of certain
elements with your SVG editor to make them unique. This website even has a
color selector next to the search field for choosing the root color.

~~~
vinrob92
Just updated our gallery with our license ->
[https://gallery.manypixels.co/license](https://gallery.manypixels.co/license)

~~~
kiba
Isn't this just public domain? Why not use an existing license like Creative
Common Zero if that's what you're going for.

Edit: Never mind. I saw the compilation term.

------
hk__2
> […] More precisely, ManyPixels grants you an nonexclusive, worldwide
> copyright license to download, copy, modify, distribute, perform, and use
> the assets provided from ManyPixels for free, including for commercial
> purposes, without permission from or attributing the creator or ManyPixels.
> This license does not include the right to compile assets, vectors or images
> from ManyPixels to replicate a similar or competing service, in any form or
> sell the assets in packs. […]

I don’t understand the license [1]: how can it prohibits me to e.g. compile
assets to resell them and at the same time allow me to do whatever I want
without asking permission from ManyPixels?

[1]:
[https://gallery.manypixels.co/license](https://gallery.manypixels.co/license)

~~~
chrisabrams
Because that’s the terms of the license. You can use it as long as you don’t
commercially profit from the freebie. More than reasonable to me.

~~~
nightfly
> without permission from or attributing the creator or ManyPixels

So as one "work" publish the items with a less restrictive license. And as a
second "work" publish your compilation of the first work.

------
jv22222
To my eyes, it’s not quite clear if these are free or not. Royalty free in
some cases might mean pay one time and then not any more for future
applications. Are they free?

------
dovel
There's another link to undraw but are there any more places to find stuff
like this? Paid or free? I was recently looking for an svg shape library
purely for decoration but couldn't find anything.

~~~
tordanik
There's always Openclipart:
[https://openclipart.org/](https://openclipart.org/)

The downside is, of course, the wildly varying style and quality, which means
that finding the good images can require sifting through lower-quality
content. But at least to me, that's often more useful than a comparatively
tiny selection of consistently high quality art which probably just isn't
going to have what I'm looking for. They also are using straightforward CC0
terms, which is always a plus compared to custom licenses.

------
avmich
Notices "Please use modern navigator" everywhere instead of pictures.

Should be "Please use not-so-modern, with privacy features disabled, ready to
consume ads user-hostile browser"

~~~
pluma
Firefox with content-blocking enabled works fine. Not sure what you mean.

~~~
cgriswald
The site uses XHR to pull from media.graphcms.com in order to display the
images. When this fails it instead displays the message "please use modern
navigator" in place of each image. For me, uMatrix was blocking the requests.

~~~
quickthrower2
Great example of where you don’t need xhr

------
lichtenberger
I really like these SVG graphics. Thank you :)

------
amelius
I think these illustrations are very nice, but they might have too much
"identity" to be generally applicable.

~~~
codingdave
They are editable, so you can fix that. I do think they hit an odd middle
ground of being too complex to use in apps, yet too simple to use in content.
But they are free, so I'm appreciative of the work that went into it, even if
I don't personally have a use for them.

------
Rexxar
"Please use modern navigator" : I don't need to be insulted when visiting a
website.

~~~
moreira
Are you saying the browser you use is such a part of your personal identity
that you feel personally insulted when people talk about it negatively?

Why do you feel that way?

~~~
Rexxar
Because last version of firefox doesn't deserve this message. I have become
suspicious of all message of this sort with time, I feel they are purely
dishonest 95% of the time, and dishonesty is insulting.

~~~
gemn
Have no problems with latest version of Firefox on MAC, are you using windows
?

~~~
Rexxar
It's probably because of adblock or something like that but there is so many
ways to frame it correctly like "cannot load image".

~~~
heavenlyblue
uBlock Origin doesn't trigger that. Latest Firefox, too.

~~~
Rexxar
The cause of the error is not the problem, it's the way to report the error
that is problematic. But if you really want to know, it was umatrix that was
blocking third party "media.graphcms.com"

~~~
ascorbic
Perhaps the message should be "please use an adblocker with a better
blocklist"

------
mpolichette
It wouldn’t hurt to add some cultural diversity to the characters.

I know they’re editable so “I could do it”, but I think it would enhance the
main landing page to show some examples... as well as make it more inclusive
for the audience.

~~~
renlo
What culture do the images depict?

------
dorfsmay
What are the differences and advantage over
[https://openclipart.org/](https://openclipart.org/) ?

~~~
makeee
They seem to be much higher quality. I can’t imagine putting anything from
openclipart on a product landing page.

------
magnetic
First of all, the website looks good and the illustrations (final product) are
nice, but a couple of things put me off a bit:

First, the chatbot at the bottom right. I know it's common to many websites,
and perhaps there are stats that show they help conversion, but I find it very
annoying. If I need something, I can click on the chat button: you don't need
to already start a chat with me and use up real estate for a chat that I
haven't requested, and require 2 clicks from me to close it (the first click
just opens up a bigger overlay, and the second click minimizes it to the state
I wanted it to be to begin with). Also I know that it's an automated greeting
and nothing personal, so it feels like an ad, disguised as a personal
interaction.

Second, any business proposition where I am offered "unlimited" anything where
I know that real human work (not automated) is required, or that limited
resources (bandwidth, storage, etc) will have to be shared in order to satisfy
my needs tells me that it is not sustainable from the provider side (business-
wise) and that the only way it will actually work is if the service to me gets
degraded so that it can handle the load from all the other customers.

Perhaps consider the level of service that you can really offer and state it
clearly in the plans. If I see "10 requests" monthly it will signal to me that
you've done your homework to figure out what the right number is so that your
business can support me appropriately at that level, but if you say you can
handle an unlimited amount of work from me for a fixed fee, it gives me the
feeling that you haven't done your homework, and that our relationship is
going to be difficult at some point.

Another vague commitment is to "get an update on your task/order within one
business day" \- which I can interpret, if my experience with other services
serves, that I will get an email with a confused one liner every day until we
finally converge on what I really need after half a dozen emails that used up
6 days of "service". I have dealt with parties that offered 24h turnaround
support/updates/modifications only to find out that their response, perhaps
due to workload stress, was not helpful and required another interaction from
me: it creates an artificial throttling system that is most annoying to
customers that want stuff to get done.

Solutions?

Consider a pay-per-use model. You can always do volume discounts and even a
fixed monthly fee to access a discounted price per if you want to address
bigger customers. You can also provide N free interactions for new customers
if you want to showcase your work.

What I as customer want is to see a business model where your incentives and
my incentives are aligned to get each piece of work out of the pipeline as
soon as possible. This should be a common goal for both parties: you want the
job to be done so you can make money on another one, and I want the job to be
done for obvious reasons. Any business interaction where I will be in a
position of needing to push at a throttled rate tells me the incentives to get
my work done aren't shared, and that worries me.

Good luck!

~~~
jv22222
As a counter argument with regard to chat widgets on websites. I personally
find them quite helpful.

~~~
magnetic
Note that I didn't say they weren't helpful. I was just being put off by the
initial "open" state. I don't have an issue with having an icon I can click on
to "chat with a person".

